# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  what tv?

## barney118

My old 81cm LCD is need of an upgrade, its a second tele mainly used for the games, it needs a box to get the channels. A lot has changed in the tv world, I was looking at the soniq 32cm from JBhifi. it has timeshift and usb recording, are these any good? 
cheers

----------


## Ashore

The people I have spoken to that have bought the Aldi ones are very happy , so if your not in a rush  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Godzilla73

G'day, 
Only dud thing on them is the sound is a bit so so, everything else seems to get 2 thumbs up...

----------


## barney118

How is the USB features? Recording, and timeshift I've never used that.

----------


## Master Splinter

The JB sales staff always emphasise "Keep your receipt" when they sell the Soniq stuff...take that as a hint....

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Panasonic and Samsung are the only two brands that Choice reckons are worth spending money on TV wise...tho' the latter have had some reliability issues themselves in some models.   
Flat screens are still a no-no around here...the new Panasonic CRT we bought back in '04 is still more than new enough and sufficient quality wise even for digital TV.  And it sounds better than any of these big panels too.

----------


## barney118

Hence the question, My other tele is a Panasonic, didnt I hear they went bust? Has anyone had issues with the usb features of the soniq.

----------


## JB1

Panasonic go bust?  
No, though their plasma TV department made a huge loss. 
Unlike you were on a very tight budget, I wouldn't get a Soniq. 
PQ is rather ordinary, buy yourself an entry level panasonic plasma instead. You won't regret buying one every time you use it.    
Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk

----------


## JB1

> Panasonic and Samsung are the only two brands that Choice reckons are worth spending money on TV wise...tho' the latter have had some reliability issues themselves in some models.   
> Flat screens are still a no-no around here...the new Panasonic CRT we bought back in '04 is still more than new enough and sufficient quality wise even for digital TV.  And it sounds better than any of these big panels too.

  You're right about Panasonic and Samsung, my choice will be the Panasonic. 
You're also right about the sound quality of older CRTs. 
As TVs get thinner and thinner, speakers and their enclosures get compromised. 
Like the saying about engines, there's no replacement for displacement (well except for the fact I'm a turbocharged biased)  
Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk

----------


## barney118

> Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk

  why don't my posts have this from my iphone when I send from tapatalk?

----------


## maheraw

> why don't my posts have this from my iphone when I send from tapatalk?

  You can change it in the settings section when you first open tapatalk, just activate the signature.

----------


## maheraw

And fwiw, I've recently had 2 x 50" new plasmas in the same room, a Panasonic and LG, couldnt pick the difference in picture quality.  
But i do agree with the previous comment, the speakers in newer teles are crap when compared to old school TV's

----------


## Lawriet

Friend of mine has a Soniq - he is onto his third as the picture went on the first two - they happily replaced them but they shouldn't have had to.  He kept getting lines down the screen.  Be warned - if you buy one - keep your receipt. 
I have a two Panasonic Plasma TVs - not a problem out of either - more then happy with picture and sound.    
The older (3 yrs) 50 inch is really just used as a monitor - everything is directed through Foxtel IQ/surround sound etc.  Surround sound is plugged into network and I can stream from computer etc through surround sound to TV.  This tv does not have network capabilities and relies on all the stuff plugged into it.   
The newer Panasonic (55 inch) has network/internet capabilities.  When I had the walls open, I ran ethernet cat 5e cable and it plugs direct into a network port.  You can also do it wirelessly by a dongle or use a network bridge.  This TV can record tv to SD card or portable hard drive.  Because it is connected to the network, it recognises the Windows 7 computers as media servers and I have some movies in the shared folder and I can watch them directly to the tv - saves the need for a DVD player which is good because it is mounted directly on the wall - no where for a DVD to go.    It also does limited internet stuff too but is clumsy using the remote etc.  You can also download movies from the internet for cost - I have not done that yet.  Highly recommend something like this and worth upgrading to get  it.  Because it is all on the wall and nothing other then network and antenna connected - it takes up almost nothing space wise. 
I also have an older (5  yrs) Sony Bravia LCD - good TV - a little dated now and not as thin as new tvs.  Only used for watching TV and the odd DVD and the boys Xbox.   Good sound but over rated and too expensive but not had any problems with it either. 
Hope this assists

----------

